# "New World Record" (Burger King Ad)



## Worms (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry Erik   

http://www.burgerking.es/home.htm#extras/anuncios


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

Um... that title is misleading.


----------



## roller (Feb 5, 2010)

Ha, lolz :L


----------



## Toad (Feb 5, 2010)

Troll.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 5, 2010)

That could've been so much faster! The timer stopped quite late.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea, that's pretty funny though.

But does anyone else feel like BK is just on their way out because they don't know WTF they are even doing anymore? 
I mean they had one commercial a while back where the king snuck into mcdonalds headquarters and stole their plans and then offered the same breakfast sandwich that mcdonalds has, at the same price.
WOW, so they are actually coming right out now and saying that they have no originality, and are just a bunch of copy cats?
And then their latest commercial is about how they now have a 99 cent double cheeseburger, just like mcdonalds! Only theirs is bigger!

Their style just really pisses me off, makes me not even want to do business with them.


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2010)

For some reason the video won't open for me. It's interesting, I have nothing against Burger King, because we don't get the same ads that you guys obviously get.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea burger king adverts are rather good in UK lol, they are more geneous than mc donalds and better quality too lol


----------



## Dionz (Feb 5, 2010)

if this is an rick roll ill beat you down with a stick >


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the Jack-in-the-Box commercial where Jack rips off his sleeves and says "Bring it!" while standing outside a BK


----------



## LNZ (Feb 6, 2010)

If you live in Australia, Burger King is known here as Hungry Jacks.

My four oldest puzzle products in my whole collection (four frame to cube and back foam puzzles) were brought for $1 with a purchase of a Hungry Jacks value meal in the mid 1990's.


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

Pretty nice 4 move solution.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

Burger King? What is this "Burger King"? We only have Hungry Jacks. Burger King sound so much better IMO. Who is Jack any way?


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 6, 2010)

It doesn't load on my computer, but from what I've gotten from skipping around a lot is that a chicken gets on stage, and then a crowd twice the size of how many people went to the WC 2009 starts applauding?


----------



## Rudinie (May 31, 2010)

I just saw this commercial on TV and couldn't help but laugh, even though i'm a vegetarian:
[youtube]2GTisD_Vd-o[/youtube]

Thought i'd share.


----------



## 4Chan (May 31, 2010)

FUU.


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

4Chan said:


> FUU.



At least they got the real world record time correctly.


----------



## Rudinie (May 31, 2010)

4Chan said:


> FUU.



Scuze me?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 31, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 31, 2010)

Feliks trained that chicken.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 31, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Feliks *is* that chicken.


----------



## Logan (May 31, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Feliks *is* that *rooster*.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 31, 2010)

I want that scramble.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > jokerman5656 said:
> ...


----------



## Escher (May 31, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


HA


----------



## Sa967St (May 31, 2010)

Escher said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


----------



## canadiancuber (May 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



...


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 31, 2010)

Hah. I thought it was great.


----------



## Rook (Jun 1, 2010)

Should've been about 3.37 (z0mg l33t) but the noob wasted time doing y4.

Link to his Youtube channel, anyone?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 1, 2010)

So that is what cubing comps are like...


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2010)

LMOA the King stole the rooster


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2010)

Pretty cool that they know that the actual world record is 7.08. And that rooster is mines!!! Muhahaha!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 1, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Pretty cool that they know that the actual world record is 7.08. And that rooster is mines!!! Muhahaha!



Not really that cool. Typing "Rubik's cube world record" will get you accurate results. If they had advertised anything different from 7.08 I would call it poor research and ignorance.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool that they know that the actual world record is 7.08. And that rooster is mines!!! Muhahaha!
> ...



Ya, but some people don't even bother finding it out. They just throw out a random number.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 1, 2010)

Escher said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Yeah


----------



## Rayne (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't have been surprised if the chicken solved it in 9 seconds and they said it was a new world record.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



BAM


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Mmmkay?


----------



## FPScuber (Jun 1, 2010)

lol, that's amazing


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



fix'd


----------



## fundash (Jun 1, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw that awhile back, and was thought it was nice that they had similar displays. I didn't even notice that it had the WR listed until this thread, which makes it even better. 

btw that rooster trained felikz


----------



## Ton (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry DNF, the chicken touch the cube after the solve before the judge inspected it

We can make no exception even for a feet solving chicken


----------



## Chuck (Jun 1, 2010)

And it's not fully dressed.



WCA Regulations said:


> 2h) Competitors must be fully dressed.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 1, 2010)

the WR record for Rubik's Cube: With feet is 36.72 not 7.08


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 1, 2010)

Ton said:


> Sorry DNF, the chicken touch the cube after the solve before the judge inspected it
> 
> We can make no exception even for a feet solving chicken



The timer didn't stop until the chicken let go of the cube, so it's fine.


----------



## Slash (Jun 1, 2010)

Chuck said:


> And it's not fully dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask Arnaud about that
btw agreed


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Jun 1, 2010)

Feliks is (Spoiler thing I don't know how to make) YOUR MOM


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 1, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry DNF, the chicken touch the cube after the solve before the judge inspected it
> ...



He's talking about 0:13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry DNF, the chicken touch the cube after the solve before the judge inspected it
> ...



Right. I think this rule makes it okay:
2s2)	For competitors with physical disabilities, judges may give help with starting and stopping the timer.

I suspect the chicken would have trouble stopping the timer with those feet, so it would be appropriate for a judge to stop the timer instead.

And the camera cuts away from the chicken in between the end of the solve and the place where the chicken puts its foot on the cube at the end, so we can't know from this video whether or not the judge inspected it in between. And the judge is allowed to inspect visually, without picking up the cube, so that might have happened in that short time as well.

Looks like a valid solve to me!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 2, 2010)

This is possibly the third thread in the past week on the same topic I have seen. Use the search function!


----------



## Rudinie (Jun 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> This is possibly the third thread in the past week on the same topic I have seen. Use the search function!



I'm sorry about that, i actually did search before posting, but didn't find anything so i obviously didn't search enough.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 2, 2010)

EAT IT FAZ


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 2, 2010)

What is this "Burger King" you speak of? I only know of Hungry Jack's.


----------



## Enter (Jun 2, 2010)

hm roux or some sort of zb-zz method ?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

Enter said:


> hm roux or some sort of zb-zz method ?



Probably some advanced Heise or something similar.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Enter said:
> 
> 
> > hm roux or some sort of zb-zz method ?
> ...



I think it was TICT.


----------

